# What's a typical day?



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Cold feet maybe? I feel a lil bored now... I have no adult in my life from 6 am to 3 pm or so.. its Saturday, my H is home... I am still stuck alone with my kids taking care of them because he's working in the shed. 

Now what? I could assert that I want to do something, he will oblige... But he'll still want to be working in the shed. I could join him, but then sawdust gets blown in my eyes, or I gotta speak between sandings..

I want to scream entertain me! I need to talk to an adult, I want company!!! 

Sincerely,
New SAHM... First week in... Twin toddlers


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

We are in the same boat... Only my hubby is still in BED!! LoL!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Fun, isn't it? 

Nice to see ya Yin! Been wondering about you


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I mean I don't have twins... Der, but... Is it normal for a baby to make these awful Pterodactyl noises? LoL... Oh if we lived closer we could entertain each other... Hahaaa!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been around... Mostly griping about my husband and life anymore... But hey, at least I have an interesting baby to play with! LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> I mean I don't have twins... Der, but... Is it normal for a baby to make these awful Pterodactyl noises? LoL... Oh if we lived closer we could entertain each other... Hahaaa!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol 

Yeah, that would be fun.. I sure could use some adult conversation. All I do is play referee to these creatures.. its why they kept them apart a daycare... It's insane! They can not be together for more than 10 mins without getting into it. Sheesh.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It's an adjustment to go from working to sah. My kids were 3 and 1 when I did it. What you will need to do is make other mommy friends so you can have adults to talk to during the week. I'm past this now as my kids are in school but back then I was in MOPS (mothers of preschoolers), did playdates, was in a moms group and had a best friend.


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

I did dual role - working half the week and SAHM the other

I was never very good at the mum's coffee mornings and all that stuff. The full time SAHMs were SOOO boring, they could go on for hours about the contents of a nappy! Lots of very rigid views on the rights and wrongs of every child related subject. Maybe I was unlucky and I don't mean to knock all SAHMs but it could be a big adjustment Cherry when you've always been a working mum. I had a foot in both camps at the same time, you're going in at the deep end

You do need to mix though even if they're not going to be lifelong friends.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

You mean we have to wait until they're in preschool? I might be insane by then   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't wait to start working again - then again my husband can't manage baby for five minutes alone without asking for help and needing a break.

Crap. And I already think I've become boring... 

Geez. I AM boring... Can't think of anything else to say. 

Some hobbies/crafts would be fun to do if you get a few minutes away from the kiddos... Or have them help...

It's obvious I don't have a toddler yet, isn't it? Haha!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol yin... typical day for me.... get up around tenish... make kids breakfast, wake gate up to play taxi to his grandmother, feed the newborn, seperate the toddlers from fighting, clean house, go behind toddlers and clean mess, wake gate up again at 3 to go play taxi once more for his grandmother, keep kids from destroying the blinds, bird cage, kitchen, ect while tending to lil dolly. Clean up any spilled food(kids like to have food fights.) See gate off to work around 8pm. Read bedtime stories, shower, keep toddlers from killing eachother, tend to newborn, let gate in the house around 6am.. then go to bed and get up at 10 am to do it all over again... oh yeah ... and post on TAM... lmao. That's just a typical day.... sometimes there are a series of misfortunate events....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband works 4 out of 5 Saturdays. So, I work with now 2nd graders all day, come home and we hang out when he gets home, but Saturdays are just me and the kids. .................... -__-

I need to start cleaning and maybe take them to the park soon. but yea, by the time he gets home at 5:30 on Saturdays, I just want to hang out! LOL! Tonight we're going for a drive.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds awesome that girl! Plan on having gate take me to apply at walmart around 4pm today. I'm hoping I get hired... of course him and I will be working different shifts but we do need the money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I have it easy by comparison! LoL!! 

Doesn't sound boring at all... Hahaaa!!! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I would have to agree.. that girl has an entire CLASS full of kids she has to deal with all day! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Lol yin... typical day for me.... get up around tenish... make kids breakfast, wake gate up to play taxi to his grandmother, feed the newborn, seperate the toddlers from fighting, clean house, go behind toddlers and clean mess, wake gate up again at 3 to go play taxi once more for his grandmother, keep kids from destroying the blinds, bird cage, kitchen, ect while tending to lil dolly. Clean up any spilled food(kids like to have food fights.) See gate off to work around 8pm. Read bedtime stories, shower, keep toddlers from killing eachother, tend to newborn, let gate in the house around 6am.. then go to bed and get up at 10 am to do it all over again... oh yeah ... and post on TAM... lmao. That's just a typical day.... sometimes there are a series of misfortunate events....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol... Yeah, sounds familiar minus gate and newborn. 

I've been so confused about what I want today. My H will do anything I ask.. problem is I don't know what I'm asking. I wanna talk about something, anything, but I can tell his attention is stuck in that damn shed and cedar. His defense, he has an art show in two weeks. 

I'm just being a turd today I guess... A whiney brat..lol

ETA... I don't think I'm premenstrual btw


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought I was going to go crazy when my oldest was about 6 months old. Then a Gym Dandy flier came in the mail. It's like a Mommy and Me class. First one was free. That was the best class I ever went to. I met a whole bunch of moms from my area with toddlers. It was great. We all became friends and used to meet at the park as well as class.

One of our local churches had a class that you pay $5.00 each child and they stay with the babysitters in the church basement while we go to the coffee room and discuss parenting issues.

With twins I can only imagine how much you need adult time.
Doesn't it feel sometimes like you can't even get a complete thought out? Forget about a complete sentence. Good Luck Cherry!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Cherry - what kind of art does your husband do? I used to show my art too... Seems like ages ago.

Hopeful - can't wait until I get an opportunity like that. Everyone says right now (the infant stages) are the easiest. Lord help me!  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefull363 said:


> I thought I was going to go crazy when my oldest was about 6 months old. Then a Gym Dandy flier came in the mail. It's like a Mommy and Me class. First one was free. That was the best class I ever went to. I met a whole bunch of moms from my area with toddlers. It was great. We all became friends and used to meet at the park as well as class.
> 
> One of our local churches had a class that you pay $5.00 each child and they stay with the babysitters in the church basement while we go to the coffee room and discuss parenting issues.
> 
> ...


I'm hesitant to seek out mommy groups here.. we only have a little over a month left.. but I will be looking into something like that when we move. 

Yeah, if someone had warned me about toddler twins, I probably wouldn't have believed them... And I thought infancy was tough.. that was exhausting, yeah, but this is a bit tougher... Just gotta remember they're innocent little children  but what's with the sh!t eatin'grins? They're out to destroy me... I figured out God's plan.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

All I can say is.... coffee is my best friend.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Gaia said:


> All I can say is.... coffee is my best friend....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How'd the interview go?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

No interview... I was just applying for the job... but gate decided he wanted to wait to take me anywhere until next Monday. I have to get an id for the state I'm currently in and I can't do that until next Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol its the cuteness factor cherry! The cuter they are.. the more michievous they will be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

